# Comp Pics



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Here's a couple pics from my comp. I'm near the bottom...in my IM sponsored suit  

Pics


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

Leah...you are absolutely beautiful! You're just a hottie. Thanx for sharing your comp. and comp. pics with us. You are #1 to all of us!


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

OMG you look absolutely stunning.  Definately love the suit   Simply amazing.


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Thank you guys! I thought that suit was the highlight of the night!

(I need boobs  ) lol...*crying on the inside*


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thank you guys! I thought that suit was the highlight of the night!
> 
> (I need boobs  ) lol...*crying on the inside*




You can always buy some


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

That's the plan  lmao


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)




----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thank you guys! I thought that suit was the highlight of the night!
> 
> (I need boobs  ) lol...*crying on the inside*


 All those girls looked like they had boob jobs!


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2003)

a nice 34c/d????


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Yeah well....most did! lol


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> a nice 34c/d????




Thanks for your input


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

Boy! Everyone came out of the wood work to comment on comp. boobs. lmfao


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

well w8...i actually re-thought my decision to implants after i saw you....weird how you thought you needed some cause i think that you look amazing...


----------



## katie64 (May 6, 2003)

Finally, it took forever to load, LOL...........WOW, you are so beautiful, MMA better know what he's got..............you look great Leah, love the suit, great color for you, although red is a great color for you too, you should be really proud of yourself............


----------



## kuso (May 6, 2003)

Congrats on doing your best


----------



## lina (May 6, 2003)

Absolutely Inspiring!!!!!!!!

You look beautiful!!!!!

Yes, I agree that that color does look good on you.  Is it silver?


----------



## lina (May 6, 2003)

Which one is john992?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Thanks guys 

John:


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

The suit colour is an ice blue velvet


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

And a very pretty color at that!  Great choice, w8!!!


----------



## TXDeb (May 7, 2003)

You look GREAT girl!

I'm with ya on the boob thing... cept I already got mine last year... in fact... today's my one-year "boobie-versary"  LOL.

Ok... enough of that... Your hard work definately shows!  Congrats!


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

More pics from FAME

Quite a few of john in here...

Stage Shots


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

You are a beautifull women with or without boobs, remember that!


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

i hope that those werent pics of the winners W8. Cause i am serious when i say NOT ONE of those women even came close to being as beautifully sculpted as you are. Some judges really make me ill.


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Thank you guys *blush blush blush*  

It really was a big show....and there was quite a bit of good competition


----------



## john992 (May 7, 2003)

Leah after watching my Fathers video of the event I have come to the conclusion that you definetly showed superior stage presence, enough to put you in the top 20, I am truly dumb founded on how the judges mislooked you. And thanks for the plug!


----------



## Lorraine (May 7, 2003)

Leah or anyone~catch me up.  If discussed in another thread already, please point me to it.  

Did you do bodybuilding or figure/fitness model division?

The suit looked great on you.  

Instead of a boob job, you could try the gel inserts from Victoria's Secrets.  I refer to it as a temporary boob job  They just get in the way the rest of the time.


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by john992 *_
> Leah after watching my Fathers video of the event I have come to the conclusion that you definetly showed superior stage presence, enough to put you in the top 20, I am truly dumb founded on how the judges mislooked you. And thanks for the plug!




Thank you John ....I would KILL to watch that video


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> Leah or anyone~catch me up.  If discussed in another thread already, please point me to it.
> 
> Did you do bodybuilding or figure/fitness model division?
> ...




I did fitness model, and most of the girls in the pics were in in that division as well, although there was bodybuilding, figure, and fitness going on as well


----------



## mmafiter (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> WOW, you are so beautiful, MMA better know what he's got..............



Actually, w8 better know what SHE's got.


----------



## mmafiter (May 8, 2003)

As I've already said, w8 you looked awesome and had the whole package going on. Unfortunately the judges were smokin' crack or something.

I was proud of you.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

hey w8!
Dang, I am a day late and dollar short..
you did look terrific!
Look at those arms! those delts!
very hubba hubba!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 11, 2003)

Wow...w8...you looked AMAZING...and abou the boob job...stay natural...just my opinion!

Again gr8 work...definately a lot to be proud of!


----------



## Lorraine (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I did fitness model, and most of the girls in the pics were in in that division as well, although there was bodybuilding, figure, and fitness going on as well



Ahhh...well, you looked awesome as always!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Dag gummit,, I can't figure out which one is you!!!  What the F#$@!!!!  Someone do the idiot savant a favor and post the exact pic W8 is in and where exactly she is.  I couldn't even find her name!!
I did however see the photos from the second group and all the women looked fantastic.  Some of the guys looked good but damn is it me here or do a lot of those guys look like homosexuals???  (I'm not being a smart ass I swear to God! I'm making an observation).  One pic that comes to mind is the fella in the cowboy outfit with sparklies all over the pants.  sheeit!!  And nobody better get pissed at me for expressing my opinion about a bunch of strangers!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

P.S. I'm anti-implants myself expecially if your a competitor of any sort.  As far as I'm concerned it's cheating.  Just because everyone else does it doesn't make it right and I'd rather loose to a fake then to sell my soul for saline or calf implants etc.   Win and compete on your own merit and leave a winner regardless of what a judge says.  (again just my opinion so don't rag me)  I've been in the world of bodybuilding compitiion so I know I'm not blind to what goes on.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2003)

I gotta say man, calf implants are much different than breast implants. You can build the calf to be more muscular with hard work. Breasts on the other hand will diminish the leaner a woman gets. I don't think breast implants are a cop out nor is it selling your soul. It is just a way of keeping more of a feminine look on stage while being muscular. By the way no one should take this as me saying all women should get implants b/c personally I love natural breasts much more than fake ones, much more. I am just playing devils advocate and saying that people getting calf implants are cheating, where as women and breast implants are trying to complete a package that the judges want to see, that is all.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

Well I must admit, gr81 that was a very good posting and a very good viewpoint. I really didn't look at it that way.  I appreciate the way it was worded also.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2003)

good times!


----------

